# Making the leap of faith



## kevwishy (Aug 11, 2009)

We are looking to move to Portugal as soon as we can - this year. We are split between central and southern + job prospects in the future, any input welcome. I have done a lot of property renovations and will hopefully continue in thefuture some time, as well as both myself and my girlfriend working for the local authority in the Children's Disability service. Can anyone offer information on who we could contact for work prospects for mid 2011, websites contacts etc. We are coming to Portugal towards the end of March for a viewing trip to see some properties and would love to see a couple of people face to face regarding local life and prospects


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

kevwishy said:


> We are looking to move to Portugal as soon as we can - this year. We are split between central and southern + job prospects in the future, any input welcome. I have done a lot of property renovations and will hopefully continue in thefuture some time, as well as both myself and my girlfriend working for the local authority in the Children's Disability service. Can anyone offer information on who we could contact for work prospects for mid 2011, websites contacts etc. We are coming to Portugal towards the end of March for a viewing trip to see some properties and would love to see a couple of people face to face regarding local life and prospects


If your coming anywhere near to Tomar/Abrantes, Iam happy to meet for a chat, share my experiances of renovating property here in portugal with you, we have done a few renovation projects here, so have a good knowledge of what to watch for.


----------



## kevwishy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Face to Face*



omostra06 said:


> If your coming anywhere near to Tomar/Abrantes, Iam happy to meet for a chat, share my experiances of renovating property here in portugal with you, we have done a few renovation projects here, so have a good knowledge of what to watch for.


Excellent thank you, when we have a definate area identified I will contact yourself if ok for a meet up around Tomar

Thanks again
Kev


----------



## kevwishy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Visit almost booked*



omostra06 said:


> If your coming anywhere near to Tomar/Abrantes, Iam happy to meet for a chat, share my experiances of renovating property here in portugal with you, we have done a few renovation projects here, so have a good knowledge of what to watch for.


We have finally been able to arrange our trip and will be touchng down on Sept 20th, if the offer is still good we would appreciate meeting yourself and catching up about the local area, genaral lifestyle and possible future job prospects for when we are able to make the final move. We are staying in Dornes for two weeks and have arranged to meet someone from the Estate Agents on the 23rd. We would like to meet up with tourself anytime from Monday 26th if possible to have a good chat etc. Our goal is still to rent long term or ideally buy around Tomar / Ferreira do Zezere areas and will be using our time to visit and see as much of the area as possible as well as taking in as much information as we can to help us plan our next steps for the big move. lane:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

omostra06 is Estate Agents


----------



## kevwishy (Aug 11, 2009)

*Be there soon*



canoeman said:


> omostra06 is Estate Agents


Excellent, thanks for joining the dots for me. Any other chances to meet up wih anyone for a coffee / beer & a chat whilst we are over would be appreciated


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

canoeman said:


> omostra06 is Estate Agents


Just to correct you on this, we sold the company in January, so iam now a man of leisure.....


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

kevwishy said:


> Excellent, thanks for joining the dots for me. Any other chances to meet up wih anyone for a coffee / beer & a chat whilst we are over would be appreciated


Yes, happy to meet up for a chat about life here in central Portugal, just let me know.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

canoeman said:


> Congratulations


Thanks,


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> Just to correct you on this, we sold the company in January, so iam now a man of leisure.....


No change there then


----------

